# What do you prefer for Movies ??



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

I was having this discussion with one of my friends on what do I prefer for watching a movie a 2000INR stereo speakers or a 2000INR Headphone. I am used to headphones because I have been using them for my everyday activity for 4 years so I want your honest opinions. Please also mention reason if you can.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2011)

Speakers anyday. 
Logitech Z313 is a good set.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 28, 2011)

Headphones.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 28, 2011)

better to have speakers.. it has advantage when you wants to enjoy music or movies with frndz or family..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 28, 2011)

both for different occasions


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 28, 2011)

Headphones for 2k
Speakers for min 5k


----------



## dreatica (Jul 28, 2011)

Both. When GF upset I use headphones to watch movies, else hifi speakers.


----------



## NainO (Aug 1, 2011)

A 2000INR Headphone *OR* A 2000INR Stereo Speaker???
Simple, Headphone


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Both are good.
for personal use Headphones are better but from movie viewing in group speakers all the way...

I voted for Headphones though...coz I use them for movies


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

So I guess I am not the only who use Headphone and prefer them for Movies.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 1, 2011)

Headphones... A 2k headphone > 2k speakers


----------



## d3p (Aug 2, 2011)

1+ to Headphones, they give a close effect without any disturbance to Neighbors any-day.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Movies and Games : I use Headphones...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 3, 2011)

Speakers. Sad thing is that I can't use my 5.1 in a proper set up.


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2011)

Speakers any day. But sometimes they fail to reproduce dialogue audio very well (may be due to badly encoded DVDs).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2011)

Watching movies is social, unless the person lives alone the question is not even in consideration. Even then the person would like to watch movies with friends wouldn't he.
Headphones are only good for PMPs (if you don't find it weird) and of course gaming.


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Speakers, any day.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 3, 2011)

I like speakers but have to choose head phones as like most of us, I watch late night movies and it disturbs other family members. and in Day others disturb me with their noises..  but I have to say headphones give better sound with no volume limit and full effect of action scene. and scenes with high volume. u feel it


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 3, 2011)

Depends on contents that you are watching. For green movie Speakers and for blue movie 
head phone,and yes the dialogues matters either way.


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2011)

^^
me use for
gaming & music : headphones
movies : speakers


----------



## Sarath (Aug 4, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Headphones for 2k
> Speakers for min 5k



Pretty much what I want to say. Headphones so that you stick longer in your house doing all that you do.

I was contemplating getting one for my PS3 too


----------



## max_007 (Aug 4, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Both. When GF upset I use headphones to watch movies, else hifi speakers.


well i don't have a GF  but i use headphone anyway   ( SIBERIA V2 )


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

I will buy a 2K headphones soon. Right now on board laptop speakers FTW


----------



## vpmovie1 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Latest Hollywood Movies Download*

In conclusion, it is good to watch entertaining movies once in a while because they give us some happy moments, but we should try to watch serious movies since these movies are more interesting and they tell us realities of life. The hidden meanings of serious movies are usually beyond words and images which make us think about ourselves and our life. Therefore, the values of serious movies are usually remains through time.


----------

